# Croup



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

I think my little boy might have croup.  He has developed a barking cough in the last 24 hours, it came from nowhere!!  He been coughing alot since going to bed, but seems to be asleep quietly now, and the coughing is down to the odd cough every half an hour or now.  He is drooling alot, but hes cutting back teeth too.  he has a mild cold ( all related probably) but his breathing sounded a bit noisy.  What does it sound like when the breathing is bad/getting worse?  He was asleep and It kinda sounded like he was snoring.... but it could have been snoring!!  

I know if it gets bad to do the steamy bathroom thing or go outside into the cold air etc, and if he wakes coughing alot ive been giving him sips of water,  but what willl his breathing be like if its getting worse, will it be VERY obvious?  Im paranoid now and am checking on him every 2 mins.......... I should NOT have Googled it, silly silly mummy........

S
xx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
it does sound like croup! you will find it is much worse at night, I wouldnt take him outside but do the steamy bath thing if you want to! the only thing that concerns me is the drooling. Is it more than he would normally drool cutting teeth? If you are concerned tonight give nhs direct a call or get him seen in your local g.p. on call service. 
hope he is feeling better! x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reply hun, i took him up to see the out of hours GP last night, and again this afternoon, as he was very miserable and wouldnt even drink fluids but he gave him a thorough check over said  his throat is a bit sore probably from the coughing, and also his gums were swollen where the teeth are pushing through,  and just to dose up on calpol and ibuprofen, plenty of fluids and ride it out......He has had a nice bit to drink before bed

Im having trouble getting medicine into him though, he cries, screams and spits it out, ive tried spoons, the docs gave us syringes, but he just wont swallow it, ive tried putting the syringe quite far backinto his mouth, tried putting it in thr corner of his mouth and doing a bit at a time but  he refuses point blank to swallow it and spits it out.......any advice....? Have tried different brands/flavours etc.... im running out of ideas...

S
xx


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

syringes are best, easier to control. need to get him in a firm cuddle. one arm tucked under one off yours, start off with 2 of u to start with iff poss, tip him back slightly and give small ammounts, really small, and be patient, stroke his throat, give him a drink, dummy if he has one. takes a while but should work. sounds horrid holding them like that but will soon be forgotton after nice cuddle and the medicine starts to work.
xxx good luck xxxx


----------

